# need unchewable collar/harness suggestions



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

Tansy absolutely will not let Molly wear a collar. She chews it off within minutes. The ONLY way I can leave a collar on Molly, is to crate Tansy constantly. I've tried phooey (which tastes HORRIBLE, got it on my fingers once, and I had to eat with a fork for a week!), vinegar (vet's suggestion), and bitter apple. Nothing helps. It doesn't even slow her down. And after losing Molly for three days, even though they're both chipped, I want them wearing a collar and tags at ALL times. I don't use it with a leash, ONLY for their tags. I was using harnesses for their tags, and that got way too expensive with Tansy's chewing habits. 

Any ideas??? Tansy will be a year old tomorrow, so I don't think she can still be teething? She's just plain destructive... she can't have toys or blankets with seams either. They have chew toys everywhere, they have an entire toybox FULL that they play with daily. (she's also at most half potty trained, doesn't listen, can't understand tricks, and is constantly in trouble. I'm at my wit's end with her.) 

I would LOVE to find a metal collar, but the only ones I've ever seen were choke collars, and I will not do that. Even cloth harnesses get eaten. :?


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Lupine collars and harnesses are guaranteed against chewing, but not sure how small they come. Over in the UK, they don't come small enough for Astrid, but she is a very tiny chi. 
Actually, you're lucky over there - you can get them in 6-9" size  There are some on the Foster & Smith site: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9437&N=2001+2030


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

I ordered two  one of each of them. They should be here Thursday or so. Gosh I hope this works! :lol:


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

Lupine will replace them if they get chewed through so that is always good to know!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

There was a post I made on here a long while back about at collar that was a simple chain (breakable if it got caught a link style.) That they engraved a plate and put it on .. you know those cheapy id style bracelets. I'll see if i can find it. Tucker has one its OK. not great but its def not chewable.

Here it is.. 
http://www.pet-id-tags.com/PetNecklaceOrder.htm


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I got a tag for Pearl that is made of plastic its pretty durable and they have a guarantee for life cause she would chew thwe metal ones and the info.was becoming invisible.

http://www.luckypet.com/categories.php?cat=7


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

Well :lol: the Lupine harness lasted about an hour- ON Tansy. She chewed it off herself! I didn't even get to try Molly's on!

I wonder if you can mix bitter apple/vinegar/phooey/hot sauce togther???? There has to be *something* out there that will work!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

*Headdesk*

:shock: 

She's a bloomin' determined little minx, isn't she?! 
:lol: 

The pet necklaces look good, although, I guess there's more of a possibility of her hurting herself if she got a tooth caught on the metal or something... Hmmm. 

It seems a bit unfair on Molly to make her wear something that's acting as a deterrent to Tansy (like vinegar / bitter apple etc). Potentially, that could make the problem worse, by making Molly dislike the collar as well, then you'd have two determined little ladies trying to remove each other's collars... 

Maybe work up from say a cheap material bandana round Molly's neck. If Tansy goes near it to chew, tell her firmly 'No' / rattle a can of beads / clap hands / do whatever your normal admonishment routine is. If she tries it again, give her some time out. Then let her back in and do the process again. If she, for example, sniffs the collar and walks away, praise her and give her a treat. 
Hopefully, you'll eventually be able to progress to proper collars again (material bandanas are useful if she's going to chew them because they're so much cheaper than a collar).


----------

